# sunstar w/kohler magnum



## happygilmore79 (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi there, I'm new to this forum, I have a sunstar (well actually 3 of them ) with a kohler magnum engine I believe the governor has went out of it. Can anyone tell me what other engines will fit in this garden tractor ? I know the magnum is no longer made and rebuilding them is costly any information would be appreciated !! Thanks


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I believe you can adapt any horizontal shaft engine to make it work. Have you looked around Craigslist or ebay for a good used one?


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

Why do you think the governor has gone bad?


----------



## happygilmore79 (Jun 2, 2013)

GTcollector, when I leave the throttle pulled all the way back engine runs fine, smooth & slow But bump throttle ahead at all and the R.P.Ms climb so high that it sounds like its ready to blow.!!! I've checked the springs on the linkage they seem to be ok. I know a guy that is a factory certified Kohler repairman and he told me that sometimes the counterweights come off the governor throwing them out of balance. ? He said he'll stop by and check it out someday when he's driving by ??.He's the man that said the governor is the last item to be removed when disassembling the engine requiring a complete teardown to fix the problem. about 10hrs X 50.hr =$500. labor alone plus parts & gasket kit looking close to 700. total ?? and engine still not rebuildt.


----------

